# 24" Compact or 28" Deluxe?



## LaskoFan (Nov 15, 2014)

If you don't mind I would like your opinion on two Ariens - the compact 24 and the Deluxe 28 with the 254 engine - model numbers 920021 and 921030.

Basically we are looking at a $200 difference - $799 or $999 and the 28" has the much discussed auto-turn feature and of course larger motor, wheels, and auger. 

I saw both and while I like the size of the 24 for storage and being able to man-handle it. It is much lighter as compared to the 28" - 60 pounds. I am concerned it will not have enough power and maybe too small. I live in in central PA where we get hit with a nor'easter from time to time (12+ inches), otherwise snow is fairly light (2-6 inches). My drive way is 21' x 70' feet long. Small amount of sidewalk work as well. Biggest pain is clearing from the street plow. Also, I have a incline on the driveway ~ 15% grade with a flat on top. 

Was thinking maybe the 28 is a better way to go and have to make a decision quick, most units are selling out here. Always a dollar short and day late.  

One downside of the 28 is that my wife and son would probably like to use the SB and I think the 24 compact will be much easier to handle even with the auto-turn feature on the 28. Never had a SB before so I don't know if this is really an issue. What I do know, I'm tired of shoveling. Would like your opinion on both models. I am very concerned about all the issues regarding the auto-turn feature. 

Fire away if you have any questions - thanks.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

No, don't go with compact. At least get the deluxe, it's a better machine. The compact uses the lynch pin tire/steering configuration. No auto turn. For the extra $200 go deluxe.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

If you could get the 24" with the same engine as the 28" I would go with the 24". But that's not possible......always go with the biggest power possible....worse case possible is that your 24" won't handle the snow plow piles at the driveway end.....

Get the 28" and be a very happy man.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

Laskofan, you know you can get a 24" deluxe in a 254cc don't you? I was considering that deluxe model but I didn't like where the shute rotation control was. I also wanted hand warmers.


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

Ariens has a 24" Deluxe model. I would go that route at a minimum. I have a friend, SE Minnesota, with a 3 year old 24" Compact & he thinks it is under powered! I just bought the 24" Platinum, for the power!

Good luck!


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I was not aware that he could get the same power on the 24" as the 28"

if that's the case....get the ease of handling the 24" with the power of the 28"

it's a Win------Win for you


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

I have the Compact 24 and agree that it's underpowered. We don't get near the snow here in Indy that a lot of folks get but we do get pretty decent size drifts. Even going very slowly, I can't use more than 1/2 of the bucket width with snows of 6" or more. I have seriously considered moving to something a bit more powerful but that lower weight over the deluxe or platinum models makes the compact a lot easier to move around. When I tried the more expensive models at the dealer, I couldn't believe how much harder they were to maneuver.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have used a Toro 3521 (3.5HP/21") with a straight locked axle, a Troy Bilt 2620 (8HP/26") with a straight locked axle and an old Ariens 8/24 with a hub lockout on the wheel and a differential.

The Ariens is the heaviest, but far easier to use with the differential. I have never used the auto turn, but I can tell you the differential turning is far better than the locked axle.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

As I indicated in your introduction post, go with the deluxe. Bigger impeller, better performance. For $200, pretty easy decision in my book, and go with a dealer if you can.


----------



## LaskoFan (Nov 15, 2014)

RoyP said:


> I was not aware that he could get the same power on the 24" as the 28"
> 
> if that's the case....get the ease of handling the 24" with the power of the 28"
> 
> it's a Win------Win for you


The 24 and 28" deluxe are basically the same machine. There is only a 6-pound difference between them (241 vs 235) and the same price. They also have the same auto-turn feature. 

The compact 24 is a totally different machine and weighs much less at 187 pounds.

If I am not mistaken, this is the second model year for the auto-turn feature. Does anybody know if any changes or enhancements were made to it for the second model year? Seems there was a lot of trouble with it last year.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

In all honesty, the extra heft of the deluxe model will prove to be a more durable machine. Being the machine will be being propelled under its own power, maneuvering the almost 50lbs extra shouldn't be a issue.


----------



## DTRJ (Oct 15, 2014)

LaskoFan said:


> The 24 and 28" deluxe are basically the same machine. There is only a 6-pound difference between them (241 vs 235) and the same price. They also have the same auto-turn feature.
> 
> The compact 24 is a totally different machine and weighs much less at 187 pounds.
> 
> If I am not mistaken, this is the second model year for the auto-turn feature. Does anybody know if any changes or enhancements were made to it for the second model year? Seems there was a lot of trouble with it last year.


The only difference between the 24 and 28 deluxe this year is the tires. If you get a recent production 24 you will get the directional tires which are much better in my opinion than the Polar tracs that come with the 28. If the serial number of the 24 is 100537 or lower you will get polar tracs. (According to the info Ariens told me, as I have seen both types of tires on the "2015" 24 Deluxe.) I have the Deluxe 24 and can't wait for some New York snow


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

DTRJ said:


> I have the Deluxe 24 and can't wait for some New York snow


You may want to move to Buffalo. They can certainly spare some of their snow.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

I wonder what machine he went with?


----------



## LaskoFan (Nov 15, 2014)

dwblue00 said:


> I wonder what machine he went with?


Sorry for the late reply. I am going with the Deluxe 28. I am giving up some valuable space in my garage but feel I getting a machine that will be powerful and rugged enough for many years to come. 

I am working with my local dealer and he stated he will have one for me in less than a week. I could get one now from HD, but I want the relationship and service after the sale. 

For those looking to purchase a SB, search out your local dealers. Get to know them. I was able to get the same pricing as HD, free setup and delivery and the first maintenance service is on them. And with my dealer (maybe standard for all), they offer free pickup and delivery for future service if you buy it from them. I realize there is no such thing as a free lunch but it is nice to know to have a relationship established if and when you need them.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

Very nice choice laskofan. I have to ask; Why didn't you go with a 24" deluxe? Extra clearing path?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

LaskoFan said:


> For those looking to purchase a SB, search out your local dealers. Get to know them. I was able to get the same pricing as HD, free setup and delivery and the first maintenance service is on them. And with my dealer (maybe standard for all), they offer free pickup and delivery for future service if you buy it from them. I realize there is no such thing as a free lunch but it is nice to know to have a relationship established if and when you need them.


FINALLY someone that took our advice and actually listened. THANK YOU. Too bad other newbies on here do no follow this lead!

Deluxe 28 with dealer support, cannot do any better. CONGRATS!


----------



## LaskoFan (Nov 15, 2014)

dwblue00 said:


> Very nice choice laskofan. I have to ask; Why didn't you go with a 24" deluxe? Extra clearing path?


It was a tough choice for me and to be honest, I am still kicking it around in my head each day. When I went looking at the machines, the 24" seem small but I know it would be fine to use, especially on my driveway. Do I give up much in terms of ease of use if I use a 28" machine versus a 24"? 

I like the extra width on the 28" machine but give up space in my garage. They are really identical machines except for the 4 inches in width and a few pounds. The price is also the same. Just figured I would go with the larger of the two to cut down some time. I have my driveway and at least one other older couples driveway to do - son use to do it (shovel ) but is now heading to college.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

LaskoFan said:


> It was a tough choice for me and to be honest, I am still kicking it around in my head each day. When I went looking at the machines, the 24" seem small but I know it would be fine to use, especially on my driveway. Do I give up much in terms of ease of use if I use a 28" machine versus a 24"?
> 
> I like the extra width on the 28" machine but give up space in my garage. They are really identical machines except for the 4 inches in width and a few pounds. The price is also the same. Just figured I would go with the larger of the two to cut down some time. I have my driveway and at least one other older couples driveway to do - son use to do it (shovel ) but is now heading to college.


Either way you got a very very nice machine. Congrats! Don't over think it! My wife saw my 24" SHO and she feels its too big and too much machine. But what she doesn't realize that I'm the poor bugger that has to do the snow removal and I wanted a machine that could do the job no matter what. You'll be glad you bought it when the snow becomes 2+ feet tall!


----------



## bikerdeano (Nov 24, 2014)

Mmmmm... a Compact 24 and a Deluxe 28... would you by any chance be at Home Depot looking at their selection of Ariens? That's exactly what HD up here in Edmonton Alberta had to offer.

I went for a Deluxe 24 which was 200 dollars less than HD's Deluxe 28... plus buying it from a small engine shop instead of HD, ensures I get service quickly if I need it. Every small engine shop I talked to, said they put the HD machines in the back corner and fix them only after all of their customers machines are taken care of.

I only have 28 inches of room between the garage wall and my Wife's car... so the 24" was a no-brainer for me.


----------



## LaskoFan (Nov 15, 2014)

DTRJ said:


> The only difference between the 24 and 28 deluxe this year is the tires. If you get a recent production 24 you will get the directional tires which are much better in my opinion than the Polar tracs that come with the 28. If the serial number of the 24 is 100537 or lower you will get polar tracs. (According to the info Ariens told me, as I have seen both types of tires on the "2015" 24 Deluxe.) I have the Deluxe 24 and can't wait for some New York snow


Well another twist in my SB saga. It has been tough getting a 24 or 28 deluxe via my local dealer. He has a lead on the 28 which should get to me within a week. At the same time, he had a 28+ deluxe on the shop floor. Long story short, we made a deal on it. He was great to work with and made it very easy in terms of $ to buy the 28+ model. It has the 291CC engine and directional snow track tires which are really aggressive. 

So I'm set, started looking at the 24 compact and settled on the D28+. Quite a difference but I am happy to know it will handle anything I ask of it and I will keep it for many years to come. Thanks for all the help and advice. Let it snow.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Congrats. 

Keep up on the maintenance and that machine will serve you well for years to come.


----------

